# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  أم تستحق كل الاحترام و التقديرر ♥

## امير الصمت

..الله اسمح لينا من الوالدين.

----------


## mohamed73

*شكرا اخي حسين على الموضوع *  *الله اسمح لينا من الوالدين   عاطفة الأمومة من أعظم المشاعر الإنسانية و أكثرها قدسية، سواء عند الإنسان أو غيره من الكائنات  *                               جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي حسين

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك اخي حسن  *

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي حسين

----------


## Dilbrin_92

صورة فى قمة الروعة ويتوجب علينا ان ننحنى أحتراما واجلالا لها
فكم اعجبتنى تلك الصورة وشعرت من خلالها بقوة العزيمة والاصرار لدى الإنسان
الذى يريد فعل شئ ومهما قابلته من عوائق يستطيع اجتيازها والصمود للنهاية حتى تحقيق هدفه
شكرا لكى اخي العزيز hessin gsm

----------

